# restore my toshiba laptop without disk



## bettyboop65 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ihave been told that i can restore my laptop to factory condition without disk. I have a toshiba satellite model# P205-S6337 with windows vista. what happens is that once i sign on to laptop it recomends that I launch start up repair and I do. then after screen says windows loading screen goes dark and in about 2 minutes cursor appears and then computer locks up and the only way to turn off is to remove the battery. please someone help me


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can restore your laptop back to factory conditions with the 2 disk recovery set from here:
http://recovery-disks.com/toshiba/toshiba-satellite-p205-s7402.html

For Windows Vista repair disk, use the following boot disk to repair startup:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...ndows-vista-repair-disk-if-you-dont-have-one/

If that doesn't work, you need the recovery discs for your Toshiba (see above).


----------

